

Eric Ries on Building a New Breed of Business - safetian
http://www.dtelepathy.com/blog/business/evolution-lean-startup-interview-eric-ries

======
safetian
Interesting interview with Eric Ries- - talks about how his ideas of Lean
Startup have evolved since the book, how to be lean in any situation, and what
he's working on next.

My favorite idea in this interview is that there is an opportunity to build a
brand new breed of business, as long as we can break the cycle of the
"traditional" company structure.

Makes you stop and think, what would you build if there was no right or wrong
structure?

